# Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?



## Kreutzkowski (21. April 2017)

*Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Moinsen,

ich wollte um Rat fragen. Nämlich habe ich mir einen Rechner zusammengestellt der in einen NZXT Source 220 (Windowed) haust, zuletzt noch ohne GPU (Integrierte wurde genutzt). Seit dem ich eine Asus STRIX RX480 drin habe geht mir aber die Lautstärke auf'm Geist... davor war alles im Rahmen aber die Karte ist sehr laut unter last, auch im Silentmodus. Da mich eh paar Dinge am Gehäuse Stören überlege ich mir ein neues zu kaufen, mit dem Kompromiss "Design" oder "Dämmung", entweder das CoolerMaster MasterCase 5 oder das BeQuiet Silent Base 600. Rein optisch wäre das MasterCase ansprechender, wenn ich alles so anpasse wie ich es vor habe, wenn ich das Gehäuse nehme. Jedoch würde ich eher ein leiseres Gehäuse bevorzugen, da das SilentBase in meinen Augen auch nicht hässlich ist und es mir so genommen einen höheren Nutzwert hätte. Nun weiß ich nicht ob es sich lohnt, ein gedämmtes Gehäuse zu nehmen, da ich bald glaube dass die RX480 weiter so laut bleiben würde. Habe diesbezüglich keine Erfahrung. Deswegen frage ich, ob mir jemand dabei helfen könnte.

Aktuelle Konfiguration:

NZXT Source 220 Windowed
Intel Core i5 7400 +Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition
2x 120mm NZXT Gehäuselüfter
2x 120mm Scythe Slipstream Gehäuselüfter (sind ziemlich leise)
ASUS ROG STRIX Radeon RX480
Toshiba Q300 SSD, Hitachi HDD
8GB DDR4 2400 RAM
Corsair Vengeance 550M

In das BeQuiet Gehäuse würde die selbe Hardware einziehen, bloß wären PureWings 2 verbaut statt die NZXT Lüfter. Das selbe gilt für das CoolerMaster, da wären zwei CoolerMaster Lüfter verbaut. Demnächst würde ich mein System mit einer 2TB HDD, weiteren 8GB RAM und eventuell einer Soundkarte bestücken.

Freue mich auf jede Antwort!

Beste Grüße und ein angenehmes Wochenende


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Die Lautstärke gibt in erster Linie immer noch die Hardware vor.
Ein (sinnvoll) gedämmtes Gehäuse kann die Schallausbreitung in der Tat senken, erhöht andererseits jedoch auch wieder die Temperaturen.

Im Endeffekt sollte man als erstes bei den verbauten Komponenten ansetzen:

- effiziente Kühlkörper zulegen (möglichst groß, mit geringer Lamellendichte, ggf. Custom GPU-Kühlung, am besten gleich eine modulare WaKü)
- effiziente, laufruhige Lüfter zulegen (Be Quiet, Noctua et al)
- auf die Entkopplung schwingender Bauteile (Lüfter, HDD) achten
- HDDs wenn möglich durch SSDs ersetzen
- Wärmeleitpasten erneuern
- CPU und GPU ggf. undervolten
- Lüfterkurven anpassen
- Luftwiderstände im / am Gehäuse reduzieren

Das wären so erstmal die Basics


----------



## Kreutzkowski (21. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Hm, gehe von aus dass sich bei der GPU Lautstärke nicht so viel machen lässt. Und sonst sind meine Geldresourcen als Schüler ziemlich begrenzt, denke mal dass sich in meinen Fall ein gedämmtes Gehäuse bald nicht lohnen würde...


----------



## GrueneMelone (21. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Hast du den Kram schon gekauft? Ansonsten lass dich hier nochmal beraten. I5 da lieber RyZen. Gedämmtes Gehäuse ist schon nicht verkehrt um die Festplatte etwas ruhiger wirken zu lassen


----------



## Kreutzkowski (21. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Ist schon alles gekauft und es ist ja nicht die Festplatte die stört sondern eher die GPU, daher denke ich mal dass es weniger bringen würde...


----------



## GrueneMelone (21. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Für das Geld des Gehäuses könntest du dir auch einfach einen neuen GPU-Kühler zulegen wenn du magst. Ansonsten versuche etwas an der Lüfterkurve zu drehen. Asus hat bei den AMD-Karten aber immer nicht gerade die besten Kühldesigns.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Manchmal lässt sich auch mit wenig Geld viel bewirken. Man muss sich nur ein wenig auf die Materie einlassen und eine gewisse Bastelfreude mitbringen 

Festplatten kriegt man mit etwas Gummi oder Schaumstoff eigentlich sehr gut in den Griff. Auch "gedämmte" Gehäuse* schwingen und brummen, wenn die HDDs nicht ordentlich entkoppelt werden. 

Bei der GPU könnte sich der Tausch der Wärmeleitpaste und ein moderates Undervolten (herabsetzen der Spannung) lohnen. Wenn die Lüfter selbst zu laut sind (z.B. tickende Nebengeräusche), kann man natürlich auch diese austauschen. Auch dazu gibt es diverse Threads und Anleitungen hier im Forum...

*_gedämmt_ in Anführungsstrichen, da in vielen Fällen auch nur minimal _dämpfender_ Schaumstoff zur Verstärkung der Seitenwände bzw. Frontpanels aus Kunststoff eingesetzt wird. Das höchste der Gefühle sind meist noch die aufgeklebten Bitumen-Matten an den Side-Panels.
Eine wirklich hohe Materialstärke (= höhere Masse = höhere akustische Isolation) ist eher selten, da kostenaufwendig. Was man allgemein unter "gedämmten" Gehäusen findet, sind in 90% der Fälle reine Kompromisslösungen.


----------



## Kreutzkowski (21. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Ok, danke für die Ratschläge! Zu not muss ich mich eben damit zufriedengeben


----------



## azzih (21. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Dämmung bringt schon viel, aber ne unter Last aufdrehende GPU hört man auch dadurch. Die RX480 von Asus soll ne suboptimale Lüfterkurve haben. Mach mal neues Grakabios drauf (wenn verfügbar) und mach mit Wattman  ne eigene Lüfterkurve, dann ist die Graka auch ruhig.


----------



## Der_Strumpf (21. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Ist das Gehäuse gut genug belüftet? Oftmals bringt das ne Menge, wenn die warme Abluft besser abtransportiert wird.

Edit: Ups hätte wohl aufmerksamer lesen sollen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (21. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

beste wenn die graka laut ist, ein anderen GPU kühler drauf wenn genug platz im tower ist.  an der lüfterkurve kann man zwar rumspielen aber dann muss man mit hohen temps spielen die dann die graka wieder runtertakten. habe selbst letztens erste bei meiner Palti jetstream Gtx 970(kurzes PCB) ne arctic xtreme IV drauf geklatscht da der original kühler einfach zu laut wird. musste zwar ein paar lamellen wegbiegen( wegen spawakühler) damit der kühler überhaupt passt aber es hat sich wirklich gelohnt, super leise und trotzdem viel bessere kühlung .


----------



## azzih (22. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Wobei seine Asus ja ne gute Kühlung hat nur ist die Targettemperatur zu niedrig eingestellt und deswegen dreht er zu schnell auf. Auch die Lüfterkurve ist nicht optimal. Lässt sich alles per Software beheben.


----------



## Kreutzkowski (23. April 2017)

*AW: Lohnt sich ein gedämmtes Gehäuse?*

Ich bedanke mich auch noch für die weiteren Beiträge, da dass Silent Base 600 gerade bei Alternate runtergesetzt ist denke ich dass ich zuschalgen werde. Mit der Software werde ich wohl auch noch etwas rumspielen.


----------

